# Anyone Notice...



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like PDX_Doug is giving NDJollyMon a run for 3rd place. And will Jolly leaving town this weekend, he'll be down 200-300 posts by the time he gets back in 3 days.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Really didn't take notice
I guess we'll just have to wait an see the results

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> he'll be down 200-300 posts by the time he gets back in 3 days


.

You got that right. Doug is a posting *machine!*









Oh, and BTW, Jim, you ain't no slouch yourself! I'll get on early in the morning and you'll have a post to every topic on the page!









Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like I'll be giving up 3rd place now. You guys are brutal!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't feel bad Jolly I was knocked out of the top 10 a week ago after being there for over a year.

With a few of the marathon posters on here I just hope to hold on to the top 20.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! You know, I really hadn't noticed...Sheesh!









OK Pete... In the name of fairness, I'll head out camping this weekend as well.
That way we will be on even footing come Monday.
Of course, I am not leaving until mid afternoon...









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: In my book Jolly, you will forever be Top Dog, but somebody has to take Hootbob down!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! You know, I really hadn't noticed...Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...what Doug said. (I'm one post closer to Hootbob now







)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! You know, I really hadn't noticed...Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright Go for it








Lots of trip coming up









Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll be glued to the screen


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm going on hiatus from posting. Lots to do around here, so I'm cutting back on my computer time a little. I've only got a couple months to tinker with the OUTBACK, and it'll be time to winterize again!


----------

